# Ironhorse Sunday - Newbie braucht Hilfe



## taff äs häll (25. Februar 2010)

Hey Guys,

da ich nicht mehr den Show your Ironhorse Thread "zuspammen" wollte, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen einen neuen Thread aufzumachen.

Wie bereits gesagt habe ich bei CRC zugegriffen und mir ein Ironhorse Sunday Team gekauft... 

Da ich allerdings kein Bike von der "Stange" will, werde ich wohl - fast - alle Teile aus dem Bike rauswerfen und die Teile von meinem Nicolai verwenden...

Ich habe jetzt ein paar Fragen, weil ich alle Bestellungen für noch fehlende oder unpassende Teile vorher tätigen kann, damit ich dann fix zum radeln komme...

1. Die mitgelieferte LG1 Kettenführung ist zu gebrauchen? Oder ist das irgendeine Billigversion der normalen LG1? Bin bis jetzt eine MRP gefahren, hab von e13 keinen Schimmer!

2. Vivid-Experiment mit A-Tune und 400er Feder überhaupt wagen, oder zu einem anderen Dämpfer greifen? Den DHX 3 kenn ich bereits aus anderen Rädern und er überzeugte mich noch nie wirklich...

3. Der mitgelieferte Steuersatz zu gebrauchen oder eher tauschen?

4. Da die Lackierung mir zu "Monstergreen" ist, wollte ich das Teil mattschwarz pulverbeschichten lassen. Kann man das ohne schlechtes Gewissen zum Pulverbeschichter geben? Ich habe Angst, dass hinterher die Lager schlecht in die Öffnungen passen werden... Sind diese überhaupt mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick selbst zu demontieren?

Jetzt schlachtet mich... 

Greez

Phil


----------



## Ivery (25. Februar 2010)

zu 1. LG1 vollkommen Ok mit eine der besten Führungen.

zu 2. fahr den DHX erstmal! Und poste dann bitte was dich stört ich bin gespannt.

zu 3. Ist zu gebrauchen kannste auch dran lassen es sei denn Kohle ist egal dann kannste einiges tauschen an der Kiste.

zu 4. wenn du es lackierst oder pulverst geht deine Garantie flöten: Ansonsten lässt sich das alles ohne Probleme machen wenn man das richtige Werkzeug hat und die Lager passen auch noch. Wenn nit einfach User Kuhjad fragen.

Cheers....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (26. Februar 2010)

1. ist leider nur die mit stahlgrundplatte

2. ich bin mit dem 3.0 zufrieden

3. e.13 reduzierhülsen + cane creek steuersatz

4. keine ahnung


----------



## taff äs häll (26. Februar 2010)

Na gut...

Geben wir dem DHX dann vllt. doch noch eine Chance... Das Teil hat meiner Information nach doch eine Druckstufe die ich per Luftdruck einstellen kann und Rebound oder? Feder werde ich wohl bei 95 Kilo eine 400er nehmen oder? Passen die Titanfedern für den DHX denn besser? Beim Vivid gehts ja ab 350er Federhärte nicht mehr...

Ist der Vivid nicht eigentlich leichter als ein DHX? 

Welchen Cane Creek Steuersatz meinst du? @ Marder

Kettenführung wird dann wohl die leichtere LG.1 werden... 

Lack bleibt dann erstmal auch... Höchstens die Boxxerdecals werden dann an das Grün angeglichen... 

Greez

Phil


----------



## Marder (26. Februar 2010)

hey... schwerte!
das ist ja hier um die ecke - ich komm aus ennepetal 

mit den federn und gewicht der dämpfer kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen...
ich bin jetzt von 300 auf 350 aufgestiegen, da ich die 80 erreicht habe

steuersätze wird dann wohl einer von denen hier sein: http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/403
ist aber integriert und beut recht flach

edit: wird der hier sein: http://www.all3sports.com/product_info.php?pName=cane-creek-is2-integrated-headset


----------



## taff äs häll (26. Februar 2010)

Hey,

jetzt habe ich gerade nach der leichten Version der LG1 geschaut, jetzt bin ich total überfordert von dem Angebot... 

Also ich brauche ISCG 05... das ist mir klar

Ich fahre ein 38T Kettenblatt, jetzt gibt es das die Kefü in 36T und 40T Version, ist damit nur der Taco gemeint? Passt ein 36T trotzdem?

Und was sagt mir die Ergänzung Wide? 

Kann mir einer die richtige und komplette Bezeichnung nennen? Danke ;-)

Greez

Phil


----------



## der freed (28. Februar 2010)

also wenn du eine 38er fährst benötigst du die 40er führung, damit ist nicht nur der taco gemeint sondern auch die verstellung von höhe und der rolle! in die kleine wirst du das 38er nicht hinein bekommen!

also ich hab am meinem eine "E.Thirteen LG1+ Inc. 32-36t Taco - ISCG05"
ich würde dir allerdings auch empfehlen ein 36T kettenblatt zu fahren da das sunday ein ziemlich tiefes trettlager hat!
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=39810

cheers, hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen.


----------



## taff äs häll (28. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mich jetzt auch dazu entschieden ein 36T Kettenblatt von E13 auf meiner Saint Kurbel  zu fahren, habe mir die LG1 also auch in 32-36 bestellt. 

Jetzt heißt es nur noch warten auf den Rahmen...

Ob der dann allerdings in der "Allerweltslackierung" bleibt ist fraglich... 

Dachte eher an Mattschwarz... 

Kann man die Lager entspannt raushebeln und später wieder locker einpressen? 

Die Frage Vivid oder DHX 3.0 stellt sich für mich immer noch... Den DHX 3.0 kenne ich bereits aus anderen Hinterbausystemen, auch fahrerisch... überzeugt hat er mich nicht wirklich. Beim Vivid überzeugt mich vor allem der Preis... Nur spricht dagegen dass über Federhärte 400 nichts mehr geht....

Mit 92-94 Kilo sollte die Kombi Vivid mit 400er Feder aber eigentlich klar gehen oder? Der TF-Rechner sagt 380...

Greez 

Phil


----------



## der freed (28. Februar 2010)

mattschwarz ist inzwischen leider auch schon allerwelts 
industrieföhn alles schön heiß machen und dann kann man sie gut rausklopfen. zum rein bekommen dann am besten vorsichtig rein "hämmern" aber hauptsächlich auf den außenring schlagen sonst machst du die lager kaputt!

feder kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. ich hab bei 70-74kg eine 300er.


----------



## Smourock17 (28. Februar 2010)

Feder: wog vor na Weile 85kg da war mir die 350er zu weich. Jetzt mit 75 taugts. Die 400er wird dir schon taugen.

Farbkleid: würd´ an deiner Stelle beizen und eloxieren lassen. Vorher halt Holz in die Lagerpassungen machen, dann bleiben die wie sie sind. Vorteil: Gewicht

Steuersatz: e13 reducercups + x-beliebigen integrated steuersatz.

Die E13 Kefü taugt so schon auch, hat halt die Stahlbackplate und is n paar Gramm schwerer. Abgesehen davon lege auch ich dir n 36er KB ans Herz, aufgrund der Tretlagerhöhe... 

: peace :


----------



## taff äs häll (28. Februar 2010)

Nen 36er KB ist bestellt... Scheint mir bei der Tretlagerhöhe dann auch wirklich sinnvoller! 

Die LG1 Inc. ist bestellt!

Wenn schon denn schon... ;-) 

Die Lager zu demontieren klingt eigentlich recht einfach, das nötige handwerkliche Geschick sollte ich dann noch aufbringen können... 

Erstmal abwarten ob die "Allerweltslackierung" bleibt... Laut CRC sind es nur 19 Stück in Größe L... Das beruhigt... 

Steuersatz bleibt dann erstmal der orignale von FSA mit den Reducer Caps. 

Und es wird dann wohl doch ein Vivid werden. Weiß einer ob ich dann noch extra Buchsen brauche, oder die originalen des mitgelieferten Fox einfach nehmen kann? 

Thx an für die hilfreiche Beratung! ;-)

Greez

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (28. Februar 2010)

Fox und Vivid teilen sich die Buchsenmaße soweit ich weiss.


----------



## der freed (1. März 2010)

ähm fox hat glaube ich 12,7mm und vivid 12mm durchmesser. bin mir jetz allerdings nicht ganz sicher.
edit: ich war zu langsam seite zu lange auf gehabt  aber was stimmt davon jetz


----------



## taff äs häll (1. März 2010)

Also beim Vivid bin ich mir Sicher, dass der 12,7mm hat... Das Problem hatte ich schon bei meinem Nicolai... 

Wenn die Maße gleich sind, dann brauch ich ja weder Buchsen noch Hülsen... 

Greez

Phil


----------



## der freed (1. März 2010)

okay beim fox ist es auch 12,7mm 
ich hätte auch beides noch hier im notfall! mein x-fusion hat 12mm deshalb hab ich ein paar über


----------



## taff äs häll (1. März 2010)

@ der freed:

Astrein, dann weiss ich ja an wen ich mich im Notfall wenden kann bei den Buchsen ;-)

@ smourock17:

Beizen lassen ok, aber dann nur eine Eloxalschutzschicht? Sprich farblos? Wäre dann ja sozusagen Raw...

Oder kann man den Rahmen problemlos farblich eloxieren lassen, ich hatte da nur mal gehört, dass die Schweißnähte unter umständen eine andere Färbung annehmen können... 

Ansonsten würde ich ihn zum glasperlstrahlen und pulvern weggeben...

Dann eher ein Black in Black - Projekt wie mein ehemaliges UFO... ;-)

Greez

Phil


----------



## Smourock17 (1. März 2010)

Auf jedstn kannste den bock nachm beizen schwarz eloxieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (1. März 2010)

Joa... dann ziehe ich das jetzt einfach mal in betracht 

Hält so ne Eloxalschicht so gut wie ne Pulverbeschichtung? 

Greez

Phil


----------



## Smourock17 (1. März 2010)

Die HÃ¤rte der Eloxal-Schicht liegt bei etwa 8â9 nach der HÃ¤rteskala von Mohs, d. h. zwischen Quarz und Korund. 
Schau dir halt ma n paar eloxierte Teile an, und seh obs dir taugt


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (2. März 2010)

wo kann man das mit dem beizen machen lassen, und was kostet der spass ungefähr?


gruss, marduk


----------



## der freed (2. März 2010)

beizen kannste wenn du willst auch selbst machen, aber ist ne heiden arbeit und die entsorgung ist so ne sache!


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (2. März 2010)

der freed schrieb:


> beizen kannste wenn du willst auch selbst machen, aber ist ne heiden arbeit und die entsorgung ist so ne sache!



Wo bekommt man so Beize und was muss man dabei beachten?


----------



## der freed (2. März 2010)

also kaufen kann man es oft in farb geschäften oder im internet.
zum beispiel hier: http://www.choiceful.com/choiceful-id-68139-Tertrosyl-Strip-Fast-Paint-Stripper-500ml.html

es gibt auch noch einen "beizer mit der krähe" den find ich jetz allerdings nirgends. beim beizen wird so viel ich weiss nur der lack zerstört ohne dem alluminium zu schaden. aber frag da lieber mal noch "Khujand" hier aus em forum der kennt sich mit sowas aus!


----------



## taff äs häll (5. März 2010)

So Jungs,

das Sunday rückt näher, die Parts sind alle bestellt und zum Teil schon da  

Sind in meinem Fotoberreich zu sehen...

Was meint ihr was besser kommt? 

1. Abbeizen, aufpolieren, klar eloxieren oder pulverbeschichten

2. Schwarz-Matt pulverbeschichten 

3. Chromat in Seidenmatt als Pulverbeschichtung

Greez

Phil


----------



## fabs8 (9. März 2010)

Parts sehen schon mal richtig gut aus... Mit Raw bzw. Abbeizen würd ich mir überlegen da dies wohl grad zum Trend wird. Eloxieren in Farbe oder eben Mattschwarz. Wobei Eloxieren weniger Kostet als Pulvern und zudem weniger Gewicht mit sich bring


----------



## taff äs häll (10. März 2010)

Also hier in der Nähe hab ich mich dumm und duselig gefragt bei den Eloxal-Betrieben... Da hat keiner die Möglichkeiten, Lust, Ahnung oder Zeit das zu machen... 
Also werd ichs wohl vom Khujand pulverbeschichten lassen! 

Chromat ist mir aber zu krass 

Wird dann wohl matt-schwarz  Ist jetzt auch nicht so selten, aber wenigstens zeitlos und gefällt mir immer wenn ichs anschau  

Greez

Phil


----------



## der freed (14. März 2010)

ja matt-schwarz ist auf jeden fall eine gute entscheidung 
ich bin immer noch am überlegen wie ich es machen soll, matt-schwarz oder RAW. wahrscheinlich das zweite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (14. März 2010)

Wir stehen vor dem selben Problem 

Aber ich habe das Gefühl bald fährt eine Horde Raw-Polierter Sundays rum...

Greez

Phil


----------



## MoNu (15. März 2010)

machs doch neon geld oder neon grün


----------



## agrohardtail (15. März 2010)

MoNu schrieb:


> machs doch neon geld oder neon grün



stimmt neon grün sieht man ja sogut wie nie an nem IH


----------



## taff äs häll (15. März 2010)

Nen blaues TLD-Outfit mit Gelb oder Grün... 

Das geht garnicht 

Wie gesagt, entweder wirds Raw oder Matt-Schwarz ;-) We will see... Ich entscheide mich spontan wenn der Rahmen endlich da ist! 

Greez

Phil


----------



## nein. (15. März 2010)

morgen dürften die ersten sundays rausgehen.. juhu


----------



## taff äs häll (16. März 2010)

So... Jetzt ist das Sunday lieferbar... jetzt ist mein Hinterrad noch beim einspeichen


----------



## gabs (3. April 2010)

bin ich der einzige ders noc nicht bekommen hat?!  voraussichtlich bekomm ichs am 8.4.

werde es aus geldgründen mal so fahren, wie ichs geliefert bekomm (19" race)

wie lange halten erfahrungsgemäs die lager? Habe davor am meisten schiss....

greez


----------



## taff äs häll (3. April 2010)

Also ich habs bereits letzte Woche bekommen... sehr komisch o0 Aber erstmal locker bleiben, die Jungs und Mädels bei CRC sind sehr zuverlässig!


----------



## Mürre (3. April 2010)

vor 2Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (3. April 2010)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> o0 Aber erstmal locker bleiben, die Jungs und Mädels bei CRC sind *NICHT* sehr zuverlässig!



da bin ich auch schon draufgekommen 

bisher ist noch KEINE bestellung bei crc problemlos verloffen....


an di bestellung des IH nicht zu denken!


das IH hatten sie am 1. april schon lagernd... aber erst als ich dort angerufen habe, sind sie draufgekommen dass ich eig. schon drauf warte!


----------



## taff äs häll (3. April 2010)

Komisch... ich hatte nie probleme mit denen, immer sehr schnell, vor allem mit Kreditkartenzahlung oder Paypal... naja..

Greez

Phil


----------



## Dirt Bastard (4. April 2010)

hab meins auch schon seit anfang letzter woche


----------



## Blitz2212 (22. April 2010)

Hab auch noch eine Frage zu dem CRC Angebot. Wie lang dauert es denn etwa bis das Bike bei mir ankommt? Hab mal was gehört von 2 Monaten? Dauert das wirklich so lang, da wäre ja die halbe saison vorbei, wenn ich jetzt eins bestelle.


----------



## taff äs häll (22. April 2010)

Wo hast du denn den Schmarnn gehört? Mein Bike war als es lieferbar war innerhalb von 4 Tagen hier...


----------



## Big Air 1 (30. April 2010)

hi,

kurze frage: Kann mir jemand die Innenlager breite fürs Sunday sagen?

Gruß Raoul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (1. Mai 2010)

83mm!


----------



## Big Air 1 (1. Mai 2010)

ok danke
allerdings hab ich nen 83mm innenlager drinn und das wackelt alles noch ganz schön weil die Achse zu weit raus guckt....


----------



## agrohardtail (1. Mai 2010)

haste vllt die spacer vom innenlager vergessen?


----------



## Big Air 1 (1. Mai 2010)

nein ist drinn 
war auch mein erster gedanke hatte ich aber nicht


----------



## T.I.M. (1. Mai 2010)

Big Air 1 schrieb:


> nein ist drinn
> war auch mein erster gedanke hatte ich aber nicht



Was hast du denn für eine Kurbel?


----------



## Big Air 1 (1. Mai 2010)

Husselfelt und Holzfeller
Jeweils beide Kurbelpaare wackeln...


----------



## T.I.M. (1. Mai 2010)

Also wenn die Achse zu weit rausguckt können eigentlich nur Spacer fehlen...


----------



## Mürre (14. Mai 2010)

habe letzt festgestellt, dass sich beim Einfedern die großen silbernen Sechskantschrauben an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme/Dw- link mitdrehen. Weiß jetzt nicht ob das normal ist, oder ob ich sie einfach nicht fest genug angezogen habe???


----------



## Marder (14. Mai 2010)

die sind im dw-link verschraubt - also müssen sie sich mitdrehen


----------



## gabs (14. Mai 2010)

da das kugellager im rahmen sitzt und diese schraube am link festgeschraubt ist... ist es normal =) schlecht wäre, wenn sie sich nicht mitdrehen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (14. Mai 2010)

super, danke


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

welche Einbaulänge hat der Vivid im Sunday? 240mm oder? Da ich einen recht straffen Zeitplan habe(am 09.07 gehts nach Saalbach) muss ich, auch wenn das Bike noch nicht da ist, schonmal Federn ordern, bei meinen Fahrfertigen ca. 70kg liege ich soweit ich hier schon gelesen habe zwischen der 300lbs und der 250lbs Feder... naja werde erstmal auf Grund der kurzen Zeit beide bestellen. Passen beim Vivid die Manitou Federn von BC?


----------



## Mürre (1. Juli 2010)

einbaulänge ist 240mm.


----------



## t.b.wildsauu (2. Juli 2010)

Ay,
die Bezeichnung für die Befestigung der Kettenführung am Sunday ist _ISCG alt_ oder?? Die Bohrung/Gewinde am Rahmen kommen mir nicht ganz so Symetrisch vor bzw sie weichen weiter auseinander wie ich ne ??ISCG 05??? kenne.

Hat jemand die genaue Benennung der Halterung am Sunday auf Lager??

merci


----------



## Marder (2. Juli 2010)

ist iscg 05


----------



## t.b.wildsauu (2. Juli 2010)

Krass wie alt ist dann Alt


----------



## Big Air 1 (7. Juli 2010)

HI könnt ihr mir bitte sagen welches Inennlager von denen das richtige ist fürs Sunday.


----------



## agrohardtail (7. Juli 2010)

83mm gehäuse


----------



## Big Air 1 (8. Juli 2010)

Also 83mm Gehäuse 57 mm Kettenlinie ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (8. Juli 2010)

Warum hat CRC die Dinger nur so billig rausgehauen?!?


----------



## SVK1899 (8. Juli 2010)

ganz einfach.... damit wir solche fragen beantworten dürfen!


----------

